

Gists - The second class citizens of Github - seanhandley
https://gist.github.com/3089541

======
Toshio
This one sounds like a bug report / feature request, how about turning it into
one?

~~~
seanhandley
Was mentioned on their blog a couple of years ago:
<https://github.com/blog/595-diff-your-gist>

I'm convinced it's a management decision to keep gists simple. What I'm trying
to gauge is - how many other people would find it useful to bring the full API
to gist.github.com ?

